# USB drivers for Curtis Tablet LT7029 Android O.S. 2.3



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Curtis Tablet LT7029 Android O.S. 2.3 

Where could I download Usb drivers suitable for my device so can use usb to connect tablet to Windows xp or Windows 7 computer so I can transfer files between tablet and p.c..

Thanks.


----------

